# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Dubai Shopping Festival 2012

## GFI

Have you ever visited Dubai Shopping festival? If not so try visiting there with family or friends.


Dubai Shopping Festival normally held throughout the first part of the year which attracts approximately 3 million tourists. It the regions largest and longest running shopping and entertainment activity.

Id definitely recommend everyone to must see Im sure you will truly enjoy.

----------


## rommalassy

Take some warm clothes, for the ski-slopes.

----------


## teena4gupta

hahahah well its really matter to laugh  :Smile:  well Guys 2012 has about to gone! Its time to welcome 2013.

----------


## JeffBradley

I badly missed this awesome event this time. I was there on 2011 and hope to go for the next for sure.

----------


## margauxrodriguez

This is one of my dreams to visit Dubai and I am earning for that dream...

----------


## davidsmith36

The most anticipated occasion in 365 days for Dubai is here. Dubai Shopping celebration will commence new years with bunches of energizing attractions and astounding deals, arrangements and offers.

----------


## ethansmith111

Check out Desertcart

----------


## ethansmith111

Dubai is an awesome place for shopping

----------


## ethansmith111

But due to covid online shopping is not so fun

----------


## ethansmith111

I will go next year to DBS

----------


## ethansmith111

Al Habibi.. I love DUBAI

----------


## ethansmith111

If you are looking for high-quality products in UAE, then I would like to recommend an online store named Online Shopping UAE.

Desertcart provides a seamless and secure shopping platform with 100+ million products from around the globe delivered to 163+ countries across the globe. Anyone looking for global products which are not available in their local market, at Online Shopping UAE they deliver our choice of products to our doorstep in UAE taking care of logistics, customs, and other formalities.

----------

